# Australia zoo expanding



## Lucas (Apr 7, 2007)

http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.a...localnews&thesubsection=&thesecondsubsection=


----------



## ozpythons (Apr 7, 2007)

*Great News*

So positive on so many levels....Great to see the dream happening !


----------



## lachie96 (Apr 7, 2007)

its true its going to be the best zoo in the world  i know ill be going when its finished


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 7, 2007)

I did years of volunteer work there! It will be the best in the world eventually! (Number 1 in my books  )


----------



## horsenz (Apr 7, 2007)

One of my friends is a builder and she's been contracted to work on the extensions....Lucky girl!!!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> I did years of volunteer work there! It will be the best in the world eventually! (Number 1 in my books  )


Me too!
When did you work there? What section?


----------



## cris (Apr 7, 2007)

I personally think the place has been going down hill for about 15 years, its getting way to touristy and commercialised IMO.

The first time i went there i thought it was the best place ever, but every visit it just seemed to get worse and the only extra animals mainly arnt reptiles or even native australian animals.
JMO


----------



## Adam (Apr 7, 2007)

I followed Teni around like a lost puppy when she volunteered there. Does that count for anything??? Seriously though it is a great zoo and it will be great to see it when it's expanded.

cris.....it's called Australia Zoo, not Australian native retiles. Tourism helps pay for the animals and staff.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Apr 7, 2007)

i remember terri (irwin) promising in the interview with 60 minutes (forgot his name  ) that she would make sure the zoo was going to make massive expansions. I am so happy about it, cant wait.


----------



## *~PreciousDiamonds*~ (Apr 7, 2007)

My family and me of course went there last year, We were amazed at the size of it...I had no idea it was so big and now it's going to get bigger.....wow!!

I will definatley be back in a couple of years to see it all again..Hopefully there are more reptiles 

I give the Irwins and all their helpers AA++++'s for a great place to vist and awesome homes that are clean for the animals to live in...........They do a fantastic job


----------



## cris (Apr 7, 2007)

Adam said:


> cris.....it's called Australia Zoo, not Australian native retiles. Tourism helps pay for the animals and staff.



Yeah your right, Im not saying they are doing the wrong thing, i just liked it a lot more the way it was 15 years ago. At the same time they would probably be making 100 times the cash now, they dont really need my business to survive :lol:

My negative view of the way they are going is helped a lot by the ads on TV, they almost make me nauseous.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 7, 2007)

maybe they should start paying ALL the staff instead of bludging off volunteers.


----------



## cris (Apr 7, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> maybe they should start paying ALL the staff instead of bludging off volunteers.



:lol: thats crazy talk, wheres the profit in that?

Volenteers are part of the reason i dont like the way they are going 15 years ago the ppl working there knew about what they were doing. Last time i went the only staff to be seen knew as much as the average worker in a low standard petshop.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 7, 2007)

the place seems to be run by volunteers and a skeleton staff of permanents, very rude and dodgy if you ask me.


----------



## cement (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah ok guys it is BIG business. But look at it in the scheme of things,
The vet hospital versus Exxon oil spill
Buying up and locking up habitat versus Insurance companies not paying out
Teaching about animals verus Sth African poachers.

It is certainly a juggernaut that is growing unbelievably quickly, lets hope that the right hand still knows what the left is doing.


----------



## liasis (Apr 7, 2007)

cris said:


> I personally think the place has been going down hill for about 15 years, its getting way to touristy and commercialised IMO.
> 
> The first time i went there i thought it was the best place ever, but every visit it just seemed to get worse and the only extra animals mainly arnt reptiles or even native australian animals.
> JMO


thats right it should be called zoo it doesnt have hardly any australian animals its all a joke now the crocosium show is insulting they dont educate anyone about wildlife its about bindys show and trying to get laughs steve would be turning in his grave i have a very good friend that works there in reptiles and he says it is a joke now.
it usedto be great now terri is recking it


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2007)

liasis said:


> thats right it should be called zoo it doesnt have hardly any australian animals its all a joke now the crocosium show is insulting they dont educate anyone about wildlife its about bindys show and trying to get laughs steve would be turning in his grave i have a very good friend that works there in reptiles and he says it is a joke now.
> it usedto be great now terri is recking it




Have you been there lately? They are very educating. It isn't all about Bindy's show. It's not like it happens every day that she's out there anyway but even when she is the songs she is signing educate children and teach children to love and respect animals ALL animals. My young ones love Bindy and the crocmen who teach them educational songs.

I do NOT think Steve would be turning in his grave. Terri knew best what Steve wanted and i beleive she is delivering that.

They keep all Australian animals seperate from the other animals and there are HEAPS of aussie animals. I can't beleive there are so many people against it. 

ALOT of the aussie zoo money goes towards conservation of all animals - how can that be a bad thing? And if they can save money by utilising volunteers why not? I felt great doing my work there. I was proud to be a part of the team.


----------



## liasis (Apr 7, 2007)

yes they do put alot and i mean alot of money into consevation and i love that so much just the atmisphear at the zoo is not like it used to be when steve ran it and yes i have been there lately i get in for free when ever i like they let people in the defence force in for free and as i said i have a close friend who works there we get to go in with the giant tortoises its great fun they love a good sratch


----------



## cris (Apr 7, 2007)

Im not against it really its just a shame the driection they have taken, it could have been so much better IMO. If i ever get enough money to start my own zoo it would be heaps better.

I hear so much about all the conservation work they do, has anyone got any details on what they are doing? I havnt heard of them making any substantial donations(or efforts) to saving any endangered species(not to say they havnt).


----------



## liasis (Apr 7, 2007)

cris said:


> Im not against it really its just a shame the driection they have taken, it could have been so much better IMO. If i ever get enough money to start my own zoo it would be heaps better.
> 
> I hear so much about all the conservation work they do, has anyone got any details on what they are doing? I havnt heard of them making any substantial donations(or efforts) to saving any endangered species(not to say they havnt).


steve used to buy 1000s of hectares then makes them wildlife sancturys they imploy people to maintian these properties and replant native trees they do a great job


----------



## cris (Apr 7, 2007)

liasis said:


> steve used to buy 1000s of hectares then makes them wildlife sancturys they imploy people to maintian these properties and replant native trees they do a great job



Have they eradicated feral pests from these places? planting trees is good, surely they do more than that. Im genuinely interested to know.


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 7, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> I do NOT think Steve would be turning in his grave. Terri knew best what Steve wanted and i beleive she is delivering that.


 
What Terri knew best then and knows best now, is how to promote things in a visual way that appeals to the average mug.

Why do you think that Steve stopped pig hunting with Sui ? Not because he thought it was the right thing to do, but because Terri pointed out the average mug wouldn't like that and it would tarnish his image and the future earnings his image brought in.

I personally do agree that Steve would be turning in his grave right now, not neccessarily because of the direction the Zoo is taking, but because of Terri's blatant use of her kids to get what she wants.

Interesting, now Steve has gone, all these plans are going forward at full pace.

Hrmmm


----------



## cris (Apr 7, 2007)

Well Wrasse has hit the nail on the head, i realised after Steve died that it wasnt actually him i didnt like but the person comprimising doing the right thing for fame and cash. The same person is now destroying Bindis life for a quick buck, some ppl arnt far of pure evil IMO(not that i believe in the concept of evil but oh well)

Still pretty good at marketing, almost everyone has something good about them. She nothing but your average gold digger IMO


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2007)

Steve actually promoted Bindi's involvement. I take it you haven't seen the DVD Bindi Kid Fitness where Steve plays a major role with her? Is that not him promoting Bindi's involvement. He made it quite clear he wanted his kids to take over his legacy.
Check out here to see what they have done: http://www.wildlifewarriors.org.au/ and that's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, Steve let Bindi make DVD's and appear with him. He didn't overuse her though and he let her be a child too.

I just hope for Bindi's sake, she doesn't end up as a messed up teenager, running off the rails and fighting against the establishment that didn't let her be a little girl or a young woman with her own ideas and dreams.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2007)

I personally think Bindi is going to be the next wildlife warrior without hesitation. I beleive she is doing what she wants to do now with little persuasion from anyone. She appears completely passionate about what it is that she is doing. She is being a little girl with her own dreams and ideas. The constant visits to the zoo from the wiggles and Humphrey Bear (her fave character) shows she has been given more access to her dreams than most children. She's an incredible little girl and i contribute this to Steve and Terri's efforts.

Kudos to Terri for the terrific job she is doing keeping things together and being strong for her children and allowing them to pursue their dreams.


----------



## cris (Apr 7, 2007)

Im waiting for the rest of the iceberg... to me all the things they are involved in seem to be based on popularity rather than any actual concern for any Australian species that are endangered.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2007)

cris said:


> Im waiting for the rest of the iceberg... to me all the things they are involved in seem to be based on popularity rather than any actual concern for any Australian species that are endangered.


Do some research. You'll find the rest of the iceberg no probs. Ring them - they'll be glad to tell you what they have done for endangered australian species.


----------



## hornet (Apr 8, 2007)

cris said:


> I personally think the place has been going down hill for about 15 years, its getting way to touristy and commercialised IMO.
> 
> The first time i went there i thought it was the best place ever, but every visit it just seemed to get worse and the only extra animals mainly arnt reptiles or even native australian animals.
> JMO



i'm with ya chris, i used to love it but now thay have elephants and camels etc. it was way better when it was just native animals


----------



## liasis (Apr 8, 2007)

cris said:


> Im waiting for the rest of the iceberg... to me all the things they are involved in seem to be based on popularity rather than any actual concern for any Australian species that are endangered.


true so true


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

But that's the beauty of it. Steve and Wildlife Warriors help ALL animals. I don't know how that can be a bad thing


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 8, 2007)

cris said:


> Im waiting for the rest of the iceberg... to me all the things they are involved in seem to be based on popularity rather than any actual concern for any Australian species that are endangered.


 
Popularity ? Or cash ??


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

Cash for what? The immaculate conditions the animals are kept in? The maintaining of all animals on exhibit and in the hospitals? Ridiculous. It costs money to care for animals. Popularity brings in cash - cash goes towards animals and conservation. How is this a bad thing?


----------



## hornet (Apr 8, 2007)

the money also went to make dolls and other noveltys


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 8, 2007)

the dolls and other novelties made alot of cash im sure.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

hornet said:


> the money also went to make dolls and other noveltys



Which in turn makes more money...helps more animals.


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 8, 2007)

Agreed, they help animals and you are right, this is a good thing.

I just don't think these people should be held up as patron saints. They are running a business and making a buck, making that buck off the animals they exploit, the kids they exploit and the tourism dollars. Unlike a normal Zoo, they also do animal rescue and rehabilitation. That's great, they manage to gain the sympathies of the locals and get the majority of them onside as well. Brilliant marketting, especially when expanding into the local areas.

And I do appreciate it. Conservation is great. Education is great. The tourist dollars are doing wonders for our state and Australia too. The profit will be making everyone smile.

These people are, however, the same as us, making an income, making enough money to go on walking trips in Tasmania and to fly around the world, visiting Disneyland and making appearances at red carpet Galas. If they manage to carry out one of these trips on a company boat, roll off a bit of footage, throw out a plug for the Zoo, do an interview with Barbara Walters and claim it as a business expense, then good on them. I am sure most of us would do the same. I am sure most of us would kill for the lifestyle they have. We can all do it if we aim for this, if we dream high enough and make it work.

You want to do something good for Australia ? Get the introduced cattle off all these plots of land Steve 'accumulated' in the top end. I am sure the cattle aren't doing wonders for the native wildlife there. Eating the groundcover, causing erosion and crushing the habitats of ground dwellers with their hard hooves that weren't made for Australian conditions.

Lets look at Wildlife Warriors:

A quote from the website http://www.wildlifewarriors.org.au/



> Wildlife Warriors Worldwide Ltd was established in 2002, initially by Steve and Terri Irwin, as a way to include and involve other caring people to support the protection of injured, threatened or endangered wildlife – from the individual animal to an entire species.
> _Terri remains involved as our patron and significant supporter and advisor, but the charity now operates independently._


 
Notice that last line ? THE CHARITY now operates independently. IE: Australia Zoo dollars possibly make a small percentage of donations. Or would that be the donations made through Australia Zoo that make their way there, and not actual Australia Zoo funding ? I am not sure, what I do see here though is that _Australia Zoo isn't Wildlife Warriors_.

Another quote:



> Wildlife Warriors Worldwide Ltd, in an innovative project funded by Voiceless


 
Voiceless can be found here: http://www.voiceless.org.au/

OK, I have said my piece. If you want to help, if you want to do something for conservation, donate to the Wildlife Hospital, Join Wildlife Warriors and give them some of your time, subscribe to Voiceless.

If you want to visit a commercial Zoo and have a great day out with the kids, go to Australia Zoo.

*folds soapbox up and tucks it away*


----------



## cement (Apr 8, 2007)

Interesting thread this one.
Opinions from both sides. Thats good everyones intitled to their opinion. I like the comment about "if I had money my zoo would be heaps better!". Haha.
I think the point what many of us are missing is that Steve was person who thought globally.
He had elephants because of what was happening to the elephants in their own country.
He also was given a title of professor from some University or somewhere for recognition of the scientific work he did in the field on our native reptiles (croc's, perentie, inland taipan and canopy monitors to name a few). You don't get these titles for going aroung shaking politician's hands.
Like he so often said his "mission" was to save wildlife, and if you can get ppl to love wildlife then they want to save it.
If you think about this and honestly try to fulfill it, just in your own mind, then you may understand the direction of Aust Zoo. Most people that tour to Aust zoo wouldn't know a penguin from a platypus. They cater for these ppl. The majority.
It's sad to even consider that you would think that people like Terri Irwin and Wes Mannion would change the course of what Steve wanted.
Have your opinions, but don't be shadow warriors who start chinese whispers.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.australiazoo.com.au/conservation/programs/habitat.php#Australia%20Zoo%20Conservation%20Area


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

Independent charity i beleive to interpretate as not governmentally funded.
I do donate to wildlife warriors - i am a member and volunteer at Australia Zoo as often as i can.

What zoo isn't commercial? They need to make money somehow. Go behind the scenes - you will see what they really contribute to. Volunteering there gives a real insight as to what has been done and what they are continuing to do.

Just my personal experience.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

Good link Magpie - and that's another thing....Aust Zoo is involved in so much with conservation and don't get a great deal of recognition for it because the general public doesn't really care about that side of things - they tend to care more about what they can personally gain from the zoo.


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 8, 2007)

Magpie said:


> http://www.australiazoo.com.au/conservation/programs/habitat.php#Australia Zoo Conservation Area


 
Thank you Magpie. Finally someone actually came up with something tangible to add to the argument, other than, "they're good blokes!! Blindly follow them!!"


----------



## cris (Apr 8, 2007)

Each to their own they are doing something and that is good, i just think its pretty weak considering the amount of money and power they have JMO. 

I must say what i have learnt from reading their websites has just reinforced what i previously thought.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

Wrasse said:


> Thank you Magpie. Finally someone actually came up with something tangible to add to the argument, other than, "they're good blokes!! Blindly follow them!!"




I did add a link to the Wildlife Warriors site if you had of searched it you would have found that. Next time i will make sure i link directly.

I don't think anyone has suggested to blindly follow them. I am speaking from personal experience from volunteering at the zoo and seeing first hand what is being done. 

I think people should look it up themselves before concluding "They don't contribute. They're too commercial". 

It isn't hard to search on the internet...i didn't think so anyway....And like i suggested earlier on - Ring them if you are interested in knowing what they have done.


----------



## cement (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't worry about the volleys.
I tell my daughter who loves snakes, volunteer at the Reptile Park when your old enough, because you learn from the best. Bugger making your own way with mistakes, learn from someone who already has.


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 8, 2007)

I wish i had a place like that near by where i could volunteer. I think it would be an awesome oportunity to see things that u cant keep at home.


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 8, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> I did add a link to the Wildlife Warriors site if you had of searched it you would have found that. Next time i will make sure i link directly.
> 
> I don't think anyone has suggested to blindly follow them. I am speaking from personal experience from volunteering at the zoo and seeing first hand what is being done.
> 
> ...


 
My view and opinion hasn't changed. I don't blindly say what I say, I too am speaking from personal experience. I was simply thanking Magpie for an informed link to add to the views being expressed here.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

My view and opinion hasn't changed either. I don't blindly say what i say...i make sure i know where i'm coming from before i comment (in this case through the first hand experience). I was simply stating that I have a specific view on the matter as i have personally experienced...others may and do feel differently, whether it just be opinion or through their own personal experiences. Each to their own. I strongly support Australia Zoo, think it is a great place, i know how much they are helping all wildlife and i feel Steve's legacy lives on with those that knew and loved him the most. I feel that Terri, Wes and John will make sure his dream lives the way he wanted it to and they are doing a darn good job at it


----------



## cris (Apr 8, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> I wish i had a place like that near by where i could volunteer. I think it would be an awesome oportunity to see things that u cant keep at home.



They wouldnt want you to have any reptiles at home. Unless something has changed they are against private reptile keeping.


----------



## Australis (Apr 8, 2007)

Mmm... Intresting thread.

I have been to property purchased in the name of "conservation" by the Irwins, both before it was taken over by them, and a couple of years after.

So they do indeed purchase large amounts of property in the name of "conservation".

It will be intresting to see what happens to these areas, i wonder if my next visit to the property will be to check out a latest house estate


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

I wonder if the property will be housing another animal hospital or simply left as it is to conserve the native habitat that is already present.

Why do people always wonder the worse?


----------



## cement (Apr 8, 2007)

cris said:


> They wouldnt want you to have any reptiles at home. Unless something has changed they are against private reptile keeping.


 
Its none of their business what you had at home


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah Australis, lucky you. One property I visited was only partly purchased and the balance was gifted to the Irwins as a government grant.


----------



## Australis (Apr 8, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> I wonder if the property will be housing another animal hospital or simply left as it is to conserve the native habitat that is already present.
> 
> Why do people always wonder the worse?



I never said there was any native habitat present to conserve


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

Australis said:


> I never said there was any native habitat present to conserve



Most land has a natural ecosystem established. Or so i thought....


----------



## hornet (Apr 8, 2007)

Magpie said:


> http://www.australiazoo.com.au/conservation/programs/habitat.php#Australia%20Zoo%20Conservation%20Area



thats the side of steves work i do love, the preservation of the natural habitat of our native species


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

hornet said:


> thats the side of steves work i do love, the preservation of the natural habitat of our native species



And that is accomplished by the money the zoo generates 

It all works well.


----------



## Australis (Apr 8, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Most land has a natural ecosystem established. Or so i thought....




You thought wrong


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

Obviously. I thought "large amounts of property" would definately contain living organisms and established ecosystems in which animals would be present. "slaps self on head" My bad!


----------



## Australis (Apr 8, 2007)

My driveway has a "eco-system" but it hardly has any need for "conservation"


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

Australis said:


> My driveway has a "eco-system" but it hardly has any need for "conservation"



ROFLMAO

I agree (unless you're harbouring bilbies there).

But buying land to prevent deforestment and development does help wildlife. Depends on the land i suppose.


----------



## cement (Apr 8, 2007)

Australis said:


> Mmm... Intresting thread.
> 
> I have been to property purchased in the name of "conservation" by the Irwins, both before it was taken over by them, and a couple of years after.
> 
> ...


 
so where is this property and what is on it?


----------



## Adam (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmmmm, he cant back that statement up, he is too busy fighting with a 17 year old in another thread.
I support the Irwins in EVERYWAY!!!!


----------



## liasis (Apr 8, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> I wish i had a place like that near by where i could volunteer. I think it would be an awesome oportunity to see things that u cant keep at home.


volinteers dont get to see anything in of limits they only get to see what the public does and most of the time they are working their ass of each worker gets volinteers assigned to them and they have to do what the emplotees say it sucks i would never do it


----------



## Adam (Apr 8, 2007)

Thats funny, have you worked there?? No sounds like you haven't, Teni got to see ALOT of behind the scenes and had a schedule and hardly ever got told what to do except first thing in the morning, then done her job unassisted all day.


----------



## Australis (Apr 8, 2007)

Adam said:


> Hmmmmm, he cant back that statement up, he is too busy fighting with a 17 year old in another thread.
> I support the Irwins in EVERYWAY!!!!




What do i need to back up?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Australis,

I think we are all keen on what they have on the land your talking about. Thats what Adam is asking for proof on.


----------



## Bench Warmer (Apr 9, 2007)

cris said:


> Im not against it really its just a shame the driection they have taken, it could have been so much better IMO. If i ever get enough money to start my own zoo it would be heaps better.
> 
> I hear so much about all the conservation work they do, has anyone got any details on what they are doing? I havnt heard of them making any substantial donations(or efforts) to saving any endangered species(not to say they havnt).



thats funny,i swear your name is always associated with winging about something, as far as not hearing about it..

they have a whole website detailing their conservation work.. international croc rescue,the satellite trackers on wild crocs,the money steve sent for the elephants for the tsunami,his vets are always getting flown around (watch new breed vets),their is the tiger conservation charity,and asian elephant conservation charity,his koala hospital is costing the zoo $10,000 per koala on average,the zoo donates money to the qld goverment,he owns land in the brigalow belt,in africa,south east asia,and south america,the have numberous research projects on aussie wildlife,including land snakes in cape york,theres the iron bark station rehabilitation centre,and thats what i can recall of the top of my head...

www.crochunter.com.au cris,check it out

and the australia zoo,has to be the best zoo ive ever been too..

they are so much higher class than the other zoo's,large clean enclousures.. and the presentations are excellent,the crocoseum was steves best idea ever.. it was like putting it all in one,and with the use of the big screen he can show anything he wants,any wildlife video and it reaches alot more people than the standard shows in the zoo used to do.. and we all have to face it..

we love wildlife,but we are not the majority.. and the best way to conserve wildlife,is to have money.. and the best way to make money,is to draw people to the zoo.. and not everyone comes for the wildlife,before they came for steve.. now they come for bindi.. so why not push her on tv?

whether you like it or not,its the animals which benefit.


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 9, 2007)

i am with adam and teni on this one. my family and i usualy go to the zoo every 6 months and have done for many years. i am a regular donator for wildlife worriers and have a account set up with australia zoo to have money deducted out of every month. i do this because i believe in everything they are doing and i think they are doing an amazing job. 
obviously alot of people havnt had the privlidge of going to the zoo frequently.


----------



## cement (Apr 9, 2007)

Australis said:


> What do i need to back up?


Australis,
I asked the question mate, I am not about to get into any of the personal crap that goes on here I am just wondering what you saw on the land that they bought. And i guess I am wondering why you said (hinted ) at a housing development as future possibility.
Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 9, 2007)

Bench Warmer said:


> thats funny,i swear your name is always associated with winging about something, as far as not hearing about it..
> 
> they have a whole website detailing their conservation work.. international croc rescue,the satellite trackers on wild crocs,the money steve sent for the elephants for the tsunami,his vets are always getting flown around (watch new breed vets),their is the tiger conservation charity,and asian elephant conservation charity,his koala hospital is costing the zoo $10,000 per koala on average,the zoo donates money to the qld goverment,he owns land in the brigalow belt,in africa,south east asia,and south america,the have numberous research projects on aussie wildlife,including land snakes in cape york,theres the iron bark station rehabilitation centre,and thats what i can recall of the top of my head...
> 
> ...


 
Well said  Exactly what I think.


----------

